# Τίτλοι με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον



## nickel (Jun 23, 2013)

Οι τίτλοι είναι σπάνια και κατ' εξαίρεση «αλλαντάλλων». Συχνότατα ωστόσο περιέχουν γλωσσικό υλικό που θα μπορούσε να μας ενδιαφέρει: έξυπνα λογοπαίγνια, επίκαιρες φράσεις, ενδιαφέρουσες λεξιπλασίες ή νεολογισμούς (όπως τον _ακανθόσπαρτο_ που ανακάλυψε σήμερα ο Dr7X).

Ο Dr7X μού έβαλε και την ιδέα για αυτό το νήμα. Μου έγραψε:

Στα σημερινά εξώφυλλα των εφημερίδων υπάρχουν πολλά με κλισεδιές και θεματάκια. Πιο πολύ με θερινό σινεμά των 60ς μοιάζουν...

Ορίστε η επιλογή μας (μετά σχολίων) από τη σχετική σελίδα του News247.gr:
*Χορεύοντας με τους λύκους* (Κυριακάτικη Δημοκρατία)
*Εταίρος πλήρους ευθύνης* (Το Βήμα) (άντε μετά να γίνει γυναίκα αρχηγίνα σε κόμμα)
*Τα παρασκήνια της μεγάλης ανατροπής* (Έθνος) (δύο κλισέ σε ένα)
*Τα έμαθες, Αντώνη;* (Τύπος της Κυριακής) (Ναι, με κόμμα)
*Τελευταία ζαριά* (Πρώτο Θέμα)
*Κυβέρνηση θερινής νυκτός* (Αυγή)
*Ζήσε το μύθο σου στον… ΕΟΤ* (Ελεύθερη Ώρα) 
*«Ξαφνικός θάνατος» ΔΕΚΟ* (Το Άρθρο) (Η φράση των ημερών;)
*Βίος ακανθόσπαρτος για τη δικομματική* (Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία)

Οπότε χρειαζόμαστε αποδελτιωτές υπηρεσίας, που θα επισκέπτονται κάθε μέρα τη σχετική σελίδα αυτού του ιστότοπου ή άλλου παρόμοιου και θα κάνουν μια όμορφη συλλογή τίτλων με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον.
Σημ: Ο σύνδεσμος δεν πρέπει να είναι ο προσωρινός της ημέρας, αλλά η διεύθυνση του ιστορικού αρχείου, με την ημερομηνία, π.χ. 

```
http://news247.gr/newspapers/Sunday_Papers/?dtmDate=2013-06-23
```

Ενδιαφέροντες τίτλοι (κάτω απ’ αυτό το γλωσσικό πρίσμα) υπάρχουν και στις μέσα σελίδες. Εκεί θα πρέπει να κάνετε την κατάθεσή σας εκτός προγράμματος, ο καθένας με ό,τι ωραίο βρει στο δρόμο του. Ένα εύστοχο συνοδευτικό σχόλιο θα δώσει και προστιθέμενη αξία. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν χρειάζεστε άλλο σπρώξιμο. Να πέφτουν οι τίτλοι, λοιπόν...


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2013)

http://news247.gr/newspapers/?dtmDate=2013-06-25

Ελευθεροτυπία 25/6/2013: 
*Η Ν.Δ. στην κυβέρνηση, ο Βενιζέλος στην εξουσία*
Εφημερίδα των συντακτών:
*Το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην κυβέρνηση, η Δεξιά στην εξουσία*

Τι σου κάνει η κοινή μήτρα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2013)

*Πέμπτη 27/6/2013*

*Η ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ ΤΙΝΑΞΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΝΚΑ *(Επικαιρότητα) Δεν ξέρω αν ο τίτλος έχει σχέση με το κείμενο ή απλώς τους φάνηκε καλό λογοπαίγνιο
*ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕΤΡΑ* (Δημοκρατία) Διαβάζεται «Πάλι μέτρα» και όχι «Πάλι μετρά (και δεν του βγαίνουν)»
*Στάχτη στα μάτια* (Εφημερίδα των συντακτών) Έτσι αποτιμά η εφημερίδα τις «φιέστες» για τον αγωγό TAP, τη συνέργεια Vodafone-Wind και την προβλήτα της Cosco στον Πειραιά. Να την προτιμάμε για εύστοχους και ενημερωτικούς τίτλους.
*ΔΥΟ ΓΑΜΟΙ και ένα… βραχυκύκλωμα* (Έθνος) Από τον καιρό της ταινίας «Τρεις γάμοι και μια κηδεία» η φράση προσφέρεται σαν πρότυπο για κάθε βιαστικό τίτλο
*West side story* (Ελευθεροτυπία) Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί επέλεξαν αυτόν τον τίτλο, διαβάζω το πρωτοσέλιδο και δεν με ξετρελαίνει η ευστοχία του. Άλλωστε, αυτή η σύγχρονη εκδοχή του Ρωμαίου και της Ιουλιέτας πώς να περιγράψει τα ενεργειακά παιχνίδια ή το ρόλο της Ελλάδας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από τον καιρό της ταινίας «*Τρεις* γάμοι και μια κηδεία»



Τέσσερις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2013)

Spoiler



ΟΚ, το διάβασε ένας τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> *West side story* (Ελευθεροτυπία) Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί επέλεξαν αυτόν τον τίτλο, διαβάζω το πρωτοσέλιδο και δεν με ξετρελαίνει η ευστοχία του. Άλλωστε, αυτή η σύγχρονη εκδοχή του Ρωμαίου και της Ιουλιέτας πώς να περιγράψει τα ενεργειακά παιχνίδια ή το ρόλο της Ελλάδας;


Απόλυτα εύστοχο για ανθρώπους σαν κι εμένα (που δεν έχω δει ούτε το μιούζικαλ ούτε το φιλμ —ούτε καν γνωρίζω τι πραγματεύονται— και που απλώς τυχαίνει να 'χουμε ακούσει τον τίτλο): μια ιστορία που επιβεβαιώνει πως είμαστε με τη μεριά της Δύσης.


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2013)

Πάει πολύ βαθύτερα η αθέλητη ειρωνεία, Ζάζουλα. Στο μιούζικαλ οι Μοντέγκοι και οι Καπουλέτοι είναι δύο συμμορίες που συγκρούονται. Όπως στην κινηματογραφική διασκευή που έκανε ο Μπαζ Λούρμαν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2013)

Εγώ (ίσως επειδή είμαι... ανάγωγος) εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς ο ένας αγωγός επιβεβαιώνει τη σχέση μας με τη Δύση ενώ, αν είχαν διαλέξει τον Nabucco, τι; Θα υπήρχε αμφισβήτηση; 

Δεν είχαν θέματα ιδιαίτερου γλωσσικού ενδιαφέροντος τα σημερινά εξώφυλλα. Αξίζει μόνο να δούμε ότι ο Ριζοσπάστης έχει σαν κύρια είδηση την «κατάσχεση από την Εφορία σπιτιού ανέργου για 1.677 ευρώ» ενώ αρκετές άλλες αναρωτιούνται για την ασφάλεια των καταθέσεων άνω των €100.000. Χαίρομαι που δεν έχω την αγωνία ούτε του ενός ούτε των άλλων.
http://news247.gr/newspapers/?dtmDate=2013-06-28



nickel said:


> http://news247.gr/newspapers/?dtmDate=2013-06-25
> Ελευθεροτυπία 25/6/2013:
> *Η Ν.Δ. στην κυβέρνηση, ο Βενιζέλος στην εξουσία*
> Εφημερίδα των συντακτών:
> ...



Η αντίφαση δεν ξέφυγε από τον Γιώργο Καρελιά. Γράφει στο protagon.gr:

2. Μια εφημερίδα από το απέναντι στρατόπεδο (της Αριστεράς γενικώς και ειδικότερα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) συμπεραίνει ότι στην εξουσία είναι η Δεξιά, αν και ήρθε στην κυβέρνηση το ΠΑΣΟΚ (δείτε εδώ)
3. Μια τρίτη εφημερίδα (γενικώς από τον ίδιο χώρο, από την οποία προήλθε η προηγούμενη) διαπιστώνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: ότι, περίπου, την εξουσία κατέλαβε ο Βενιζέλος! (δείτε εδώ)
Τι καταλάβατε; Εγώ, πάντως, δυο πράγματα. Πρώτον, ότι η σύγχυση έχει πιάσει ταβάνι. Κι αν είναι συγχυσμένοι οι διαμορφωτές της κοινής γνώμης, τι να πει ο έρμος ο «μέσος πολίτης»; (αν υπάρχει).


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Χτες είχαμε μερικά κλισεδάκια:
Δόση με … δόσεις. Με το σταγονόμετρο η δόση των 8,1 δισ. ευρώ. Τρία θερμά μέτωπα. Στα μαλακά έπεσαν οι πρώτοι τοκογλύφοι. Τριπλός καβγάς περί όνου σκιάς. Προσέξτε: τόσες μεταφορές και, ευτυχώς, πουθενά εισαγωγικά. 

Απολαμβάνω ωστόσο (μια και εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν είχα τη χαρά να στέκομαι μπροστά σε περίπτερο και να έχω μια πλήρη επισκόπηση των πρωτοσέλιδων) τον διαφορετικό κόσμο στον οποίο μόνιμα βρίσκονται κάποια φύλλα, όπως βέβαια η Espresso (κάτι σαν τυπωμένο δελτίο του Star), αλλά και η Ελεύθερη Ώρα. Η δεύτερη, χτες: «Το Μέγα Θηρίον = 666», υπέρτιτλος με μικρότερα στοιχεία «Το μυστήριο του σατανικού αριθμού αποκαλύπτεται μέσω των λεξαρίθμων» — και με τεράστια καθυστέρηση, θα πρόσθετα. Σήμερα: «Νέα προφητεία της Πόλης για τον “Βασιλιά-Λυτρωτή”!» Ο τίτλος της εφημερίδας πρέπει να έχει σχέση με την ελεύθερη ώρα που ασφαλώς έχουν όσοι κάνουν τον κόπο να τη διαβάζουν.

Σήμερα η Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών έχει ωραίο λογοπαίγνιο-ρίμα: *Success φόροι.*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 19, 2016)

Έριξα μια ματιά στα πρωτοσέλιδα των τελευταίων ημερών, και έπρεπε να φτάσω μέχρι τις 13 Μαΐου για να βρω κάτι ενδιαφέρον, στα Νέα: «Καφεκοπτείον η Ελλάς».

Η Ελεύθερη Ώρα γιατί, πάλι, προειδοποιεί συνεχώς για επιστροφή του βασιλιά; Τους πιστεύει κανένας;

Τι ήθελα και το είπα, συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχει δωδεκάμισι χρόνια που βγήκε η ταινία και νιώθω μεγάλος ξαφνικά. Αλλά ζω και στη Χώρα του Ποτέ, πανάθεμά με, εδώ ο υπολογιστής μου κοντεύει δεκαετία που τον πήρα.


----------

